# Charakternamen - Eure Inspiration :)



## Barkyo (6. Oktober 2010)

Hiho

Es gibt ja nun wirklich die verschiedensten Charakternamen in WoW. Von Achselhöhle bis Zitronensaft ist ja mittlerweile alles vertreten. Mich würden mal eure 
Geschichten interessieren, wie ihr auf eure Charakternamen gekommen seit 
Ob nun einfach 5 Minuten Brainstorming, richtige Anekdoten aus dem leben oder einen Hang zur Fantasywelt.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte bei jedem Charakter (in der Signatur sichtbar) das der Name so halbwegs der Name zur Klasse passt. Ob das nun der Fall ist, ist ne andere Sache aber trotzdem mag 
ich alle meine Namen ^^ Besondere Hintergründe haben diese allerdings nicht. Nur solche wie oben genannt mag ich nicht 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Geschichten und vergesst eure Charakternamen natürlich auch nicht, wenn sie nicht gerade in der Signatur stehen ^^
MfG von Antonidas ^^


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe irgendeinen Buchstabe und der rest kommt von alleine, dauert etwa 5 Sekunden für einen Namen. Namen wie Ichbindalol und ähnliches sind damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Tardok (6. Oktober 2010)

Mache das genauso wie Arosk, einfach mit einem Buchstaben beginnen (man hört ja schon, ob der name dann "böse" oder "lieb" klingen wird...zumindest meistens) und dann munter drauf lostippen 
Das mach ich dann solange, bis mir der name gefällt


----------



## Shendria (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mittlerweile so unkreativ und nehm ganz normale skandinavische Vornamen  Klingen trotzdem nicht alltäglich, zumindest für mich.

Das mit dem Buchstabenwürfeln kenn ich aber auch. Shendria ist z.b. auch so entstanden...


----------



## Philine (6. Oktober 2010)

http://www.larisweb.de/tools/namengenerator

findet man alles mögliche ^^


----------



## 13101987 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich beginne immer mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben (da kommt es immer auf meine Laune an) und tippe dann einfach drauf los und änder es bis mir der Name gefällt...(Ich rede von Namen wie Sarum, Aralieora usw.)


----------



## Hampl (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Also ich hab mich von Mehreren sachen inspirieren lassen:

Weibliche Blutelf Shadow Priesterin: Daniellè : vom Film the girl next door, war lange zeit mein lieblingsfilm

Männlicher Troll Shamane: Kosimaro : Ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass das war ein Buchstabenwürfel war =) aber in meinen Augen irgentwie alltäglich, obwohl er im Arsenal einzigartig ist =)

Männlicher Tauren Druid: Jackyl : von Jackyl und Hyde, hatte damals gar nicht geglaubt, dass dieser Name noch verfügbar war


mfG


----------



## Jobbl (6. Oktober 2010)

Also auf den Namen meines ersten Chars bin ich gekommen in dem ich per Zufallsprinzip einen Buchstaben ausgewählt habe, und noch paar Buchstaben drangehängt habe, so dass man es aussprechen kann und es nicht völlig bescheuert klingt ^^


----------



## Versace83 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich ueberlege mir was gut zur Klasse und zur Rasse passen koennte, meist auch aus anderen Sprachen und bastel ein wenig herum.

Beispiel von meiner Blutelfen Jaegerin: Jaegerin auf Spanisch heisst Cazadora und da es eine Elfin ist (und ich Lord of the Rings mag und immer gerne mal gucke/lese) wurde daraus Cazadriel (abgeleitet von Galadriel). Und siehe da... noch immer ist sie die einzige mit dem Namen im Armory. Mit Cataclysm wird daraus allerdings ein Untoter Jaeger und auch dafuer hab ich mir einen Namen auf meinem Server reserviert... und auch den gibt es im Armory bisher noch nicht.

Mit meinem Main bin ich aehnlich verfahren. Es ist ein Untoter Schurke. Ich hab das mal gegoogelt und erfahren dass Schurke auf altdeutsch scurgo heisst. Daran bisschen herumexperimentiert mit Worten die ich damit assoziiert habe wie z.B. Gift, Virus usw. und tada... hatte ich meinen Schurkennamen, der auch eine Zeit lang einzigartig im Armory war aber inzwischen gibt es 4 oder 5... aber immerhin bin ich der einzige 80er 

Allerdings war ich nicht immer so kreativ mit meinen Charnamen. Mein Mage heisst daher schlicht Zosse und mein Krieger hat eine leicht modifizierte Version des Schurkennamen bekommen. Ich hatte auch mal einen Schamanen (inzwischen geloescht) der auf den Namen Shamwise hoerte. Was ich sehr sehr gut fand. 1. wegen der Anlehnung an LotR (Samwise) 2. Schamene (engl. Shaman) und 3. sind Schamanen in der Regel weise (engl. wise)  Nur Schade dass mir Schamanen zu spielen keinen Spass gemacht hat


----------



## Yokoono12 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich mache es meistens genauso wie meine Vorredner einfach mit einem Buchstaben anfangen, der Rest ergibt sich meist von alleine, oder aber wenn ich in einem Buch mal was nettes lese das mir sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein shammy heißt Tazztatoor (tastatur)

drauf gekommen bin ich weil senjin im wc 3 immer  "tazz dingo man" gesagt hat ^^


----------



## Schors (6. Oktober 2010)

ich erstell mir den char mit klasse gesicht etc. und such mir dann namen einfach aus 

bsp.
goblin hexenmeisterin ... Kaluta, Mitis
kommt einfach irgendwo aus dem unterbewusstsein


----------



## ghulnar (6. Oktober 2010)

Austronaut,..weil ich Österreicher bin


----------



## OnkelPle (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege in der Regel gut, was den Namen angeht. Fast alle meiner Namen (und ich habe eine Meeeeenge Chars) sind einzigartig!

Ich nehme keine von diesen Superpeinlichen Namen wie "Käserollerlol" oder "Megaroxxorlol" oder "Killasnipalol" u.s.w. ne, ich melde unangemessene Namen sogar >
Namen die unter die Gürtellinie gehen, gehen mal gar nicht! Was bleibt also übrig? RICHTIG!

Rasse auswählen, ein wenig Fantasie mitbringen und mal das Köpfchen benutzen. Ork Namen sollten sich anhören wie Goshnak, Urgash oder Marthuk. Elfennamen sollten auch zu der Rasse passen und ebenso die der anderen Rassen. Wer seinen Zwerg Gimlîîî nennt, sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen, ob es gut ist, einen tausendfach verwendeten Namen nochmals zu wählen inklusive unschreibbarer Sonderzeichen (die habe ich auch nicht in meinen Namen!). Ebenso wie "Legolars", "Legholas" oder "Legolass" oder sonst irgend ein Name, der sich irgendwie nach Herr der Ringe anhört.

Inspirieren lassen kann man sich leicht, in dem man z.B. die Bücher "Die Zwerge" oder einen der anderen Romane von Markus Heitz reinzieht.

Der hat ne Menge zu bieten und wenn man auch nur ein wenig Verstand und Lust auf ein mmoRPG <---- !!! hat, kommt man dann auch ganz schnell auf eigene, gute Namen.

Es bleibt jedem im Endeffekt natürlich selber überlassen, welchen Namen ehr wählt, auch wenn es "Kotstulle" für einen Nachtelf Krieger ist, aber ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf, irgendwann keinen einzigen einfallslosen Namen mehr zu sehen, der mit lol endet oder eindeutig das Produkt eines Spielers ist, der zwischen Windel wechseln und zu Bett gehen noch eben WOW spielen darf.


Stellt euch doch mal vor, wie es wäre, wenn die NPC's so bescheidene Namen hätten! "Gehe zu Roxxorlol und sage ihm, das Lillipwn Hilfe braucht! Vorher jedoch besiege noch 10 Killasnipapwnd und bringe mir 3 Hattatapups!" - Immer schön dran denken: Wir sind in einem RPG und nicht bei Hello Kitty Online! (Darüber habe ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört, liebes Buffed Team )


----------



## wardamon (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich steh auf Namen die Sinn habe oder lustig sind.

Als Beispiel:

Wardamon...(Kriegsdämon)

Harryhupe... (ohne Kommentar)

Und nen Schurken Namens : Edvanhinten (Ja, da denk sich jeder selber... und nein... bin nicht schwul...nur auf schurken bezogen)

Das wärs^^


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Oktober 2010)

Habe einen Nachmamen aus zwei deutschen Wörtern und diese einfach in den Google-Translator geworfen. Was da raus kam, war völlig sinnfrei, daher wieder zurück ins Deutsche und dann nochmal ins Englische. Das Ergebnis klang dann irgendwie witzig und so habe ich dann meinen aller ersten Char, einen Gnomenmagier "Lowerwood", getauft. Der hat's zwar nur bis knapp über 50 geschafft, existiert aber noch :-)


----------



## Alice Wonderland (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir muss es einfach gut klingen. Am liebsten mag ich aber "alte" Namen. Irische, englische oder germanische Namen. Hatte aber auch schon japanische weil sie mir einfach gut gefallen haben.


----------



## Yosef (6. Oktober 2010)

Hampl schrieb:


> Männlicher Tauren Druid: Jackyl : von Jackyl und Hyde, hatte damals gar nicht geglaubt, dass dieser Name noch verfügbar war
> 
> 
> mfG



Ist ja auch falsch geschrieben -.^
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FDer_seltsame_Fall_des_Dr._Jekyll_und_Mr._Hyde&rct=j&q=jekyll%20and%20hyde&ei=unisTMKSKcbpOdPt5Z4H&usg=AFQjCNGJQAius_OWXBsiX6uW5rHbVWWkqg&sig2=HaNG3FBAcfgAgN5PbC51KQ&cad=rja


----------



## <<NôGô>> (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Twink-Ele-Shami heißt z.B. Phazzeron

Phazzer = Phaser = Blitze ?!
Phazzeron = Phaser an
Phazzeron = Lustige Situation im Zusammenhang mit dem MTV-Spiele-Magazin GameOne.

Der rest meiner Chars hat Fantasy Namen. Sind zwar nicht einzigartig, bin aber selber draufgekommen und mir gefallen sie auch alle =)


----------



## Rootii (6. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich tippe irgendeinen Buchstabe und der rest kommt von alleine, dauert etwa 5 Sekunden für einen Namen.




hsoirkamed
hosiramed
achmed


ich komm da auf nich so tolle gedanken für nen wow char.. :O


----------



## Killding (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mage heist Fnax ..buchstabenwürfel..
mein rogue Sagichned und mein kumpel passenderweise hat nen mage der heist Sagichdoch und unser 2on2 Team : wir habens doch gesagt
find ich witzig


----------



## Stevesteel (6. Oktober 2010)

vmawöisfg

vögawims

wigmavös

einmal über die Tastatur rollen reicht vielen aus.

Mir nicht, ich habe mir bei all meinen Charakteren sehr lange Gedanken gemacht, wie ich sie nennen kann.
Das ist halt abhängig von der Klasse, Rasse und dem, was aus ihnen werden soll (Talenten zBsp.).


----------



## Sir Monty (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Paladin wurde durch die Tafel Schoko die vor mir lag benannt.....


----------



## blooooooody (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich war noch nie Kreativ 


Nigrewz: Darauf hat mich meine Zwergin gebracht ^^
Xalondra: Da wollte ich einfach ne nachtelfin mit X
Opurtezule: Ich wollte einen MÄCHTIGEN namen haben fürn männlicher Draenei. Aber daraus kam irgendwas wo niemand kennt 
Yauiua: Ich wollte nen Namen haben den man NICHt wirklich aussprechen kann. Viel Spass


----------



## Staypuft (6. Oktober 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Mein Paladin wurde durch die Tafel Schoko die vor mir lag benannt.....



Rittersport? 

ach btw.....meinen char namen (siehe sig.) is mein spitzname...ganz simpel^^


----------



## Fenrieyr (6. Oktober 2010)

also *FENRIEYR*(gnom mage) ist mir enach langen überlegen eingefallen, da FENRIR das stärkste schwert in kingdnom hearts ist ich wollte es aber nicht 1:1 abkopieren und ein unikat sein also hab ich was dazwischen gemixt^^

2. *UDO* (worgen schurke) wird bald kommen , name schon reserviert da ich im RL diesen netten spitznamen bekommen hab auf der abschluss fahrt der 10(laaange geschichte) und jez nennen mich 4/5 der freunde Udo =D und mal ganz ehrlich ich denke ich werde viele leute zum schmunzeln bringen wenn ich im raid bin +ts und dann iwie die mich udo nennen ^^ das sorgt für eine bessere lustigere stimmung und ein großen wiedererkennungs wert hatts auch^^



mfg fenrieyr 


p.s ALLI FTW


----------



## Redrak (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab einfach zum Teil meinen Namen umgestellt und noch Buchstaben hinzugefüt und da kam dann Redrac bei raus.
Leider war der hier bei Buffed schon vergeben also hab ich Redrak genommen.


----------



## Syracrus (6. Oktober 2010)

Vlt. nicht sehr kreativ aber schön anzusehen sind meine Namen^^

Meistens sitze ich davor  habe meinen Char fertig und starre in die Weltgeschichte bis ich dann in mein Bücherregal greife, überlege wie dieser Char werden soll und benenne ihn dann nach der dazu passenden Romanfigur ( nur abgewandelt)

Oder ich mache grade irgendwelche Übersetzungen fertig und dann kommt der Geistesblitz von oben ( tadaaa! ) und schon muss ein Twink mit diesem Namen erstellt werden, damit ich ihn ja nicht vergessen, wenn ich mal wieder n Twink hochziehen sollt


----------



## Hinklstyn (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Orc Krieger Tank heisst Dykesdyng.Orcs sind ja gross und dick und da es ein Tank werden sollte habe ich es Dykesdyng genannt


----------



## Christoph007s (6. Oktober 2010)

Meine namen entstehen neuerdings aus der Vorsilbe" Chr"(von meinem richtiegen namen halt) und irgendein Rest.
Aufs "Chr" bin ich gekommen nachdem mich meine Gildenkameraden als Krümmel "beschimpft" haben und wir von Ally auf Horde gewechselt haben und ich nen neuen namen brauchte wollt ich mich Krümmel nennen da der Name schon vergeben war nannte ich mich Chrümmel, nun fangen alle meine namen mit "Chr" an 

mfg Chris


----------



## Syracrus (6. Oktober 2010)

Christoph007s schrieb:


> Meine namen entstehen neuerdings aus der Vorsilbe" Chr"(von meinem richtiegen namen halt) und irgendein Rest.
> Aufs "Chr" bin ich gekommen nachdem mich meine Gildenkameraden als Krümmel "beschimpft" haben und wir von Ally auf Horde gewechselt haben und ich nen neuen namen brauchte wollt ich mich Krümmel nennen da der Name schon vergeben war nannte ich mich Chrümmel, nun fangen alle meine namen mit "Chr" an




das ist doch nett^^

Krümmel, wie kommt man auf so einen "Schimpfnamen" ?


----------



## Lysistral (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! 

Mein Main-Char, eine Untote Priesterin, heißt Sachiel. Eigentlich inspiriert von einem Engel aus dem Anime Neon Genesis Evangelion, aber auch ein Erzengel aus der kabbalistischen Mythologie - wenn sich wikipedia nicht irrt 

Ansonsten müssen die Namen einfach zu den Chars passen, ich kümmere mich meist zuerst um das Aussehen - dann um den Namen. Meine Hexe z.B. hat einen durchaus außergewöhnlichen Namen, Lysistral. Was aber auch irgendwie zu einer Untoten passt. Tauren bekommen bei mir meist Namen indianischer Herkunft verpasst. 

Allgemein sollten die Namen rollenspiel tauglich sein und nicht irgendwelche 0815 Namen wie "Leberwurst" oder "Toastbrot". 




- Lysistral


----------



## Crush351 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Hexer heißt "Paintoffel"...
Das kommt davon, das ich mir gerade neue Hausschuhe (Crocs) gekauft hab.
Hausschuhe -> Pantoffel 
Hexer machen Schmerzen (meiner nicht wirklich:/) -> Pain

Pantoffel + Pain = Paintoffel! xD

Der Rest hat aber mehr oder weniger Anspielungen im namen^^


----------



## Staypuft (6. Oktober 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Mein Hexer heißt "Paintoffel"...
> Das kommt davon, das ich mir gerade neue Hausschuhe (Clogs oder wie die Viecher heißen) gekauft hab.
> Hausschuhe -> Pantoffel
> Hexer machen Schmerzen (meiner nicht wirklich:/) -> Pain
> ...



meinst du crocs???^^


----------



## Crush351 (6. Oktober 2010)

Staypuft schrieb:


> meinst du crocs???^^



Jaa genau, danke^^


----------



## flaya (6. Oktober 2010)

für nen druiden mit der nase auf die H taste und einmal im grißen kreis über die tastatur ziehn.
namen für andere chars versuch ich mit figuren aus den büchern zu verknüpfen meist aber in abgewandelter form.


----------



## Repulsor (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen. Da ich star wars ziemlich cool finde, benenne ich meine chars nach den raumschiffen.
z.b. Meine beide hauptchars: Magier - Repulsor  und meine Eule - Nebulon


----------



## Tyrnaar (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir... grundverschieden

Lunatica, mein erster Char, ist einfach eine femininisierung vom englischen "Lunatic", was viel über meinen Geisteszustand aussagt.
Da ich mich an Luna gewöhnt hatte, ging ich dazu über, einfach immer neue Endungen anzubauen (Lunary, Lunaris, Lunarea, Lunatyr)
Der Tyr-Teil von Lunatyr gefiel mir dann recht gut.. irgendwie mythologisch... also nannte ich meinen ersten DK Tyrnaar (wenn man weiß, wie es ausgesprochen werden soll, klingt es halb so schlimm, wie es aussieht. Das A wird in der Tat doppelt betont)
Da mir irgendwann die Luna-Endungen ausgingen (kurz bevor ich einen Destrohexer fast Lunaclysm genannt hätte), ersetzte ich es durch das meteorologische Gegenstück: Sola !
Wurd mir auf Dauer zu monoton, also nannte ich einen Char nach einem Servertransfer einfach Viktorya, da mir der Name einfach gut gefällt (außerdem hat es etwas... siegerhaftes).
Der letzte Twink hieß dann Vikuscha, Koseform von Viktoria (inspiriert von einer Fraundin... irgendwie).

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen männlichen Fun-Char, den Zwerg Helmut auf einem englischen Server. Diesen habe ich nach meinem damaligen Amateurfunk-vorsitzenden benannt, vermutlich unter Einfluss von Alkohol.


----------



## Morfelpotz (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmm angefangen hats mitm Mage.
Hatte irgendwie das wort Metamorphose im kopf.... abends zuvor gabs Morcheln zu futtern... daraus wurde Morfel.
Wie ich auf das Potz gekommen bin.... ka.

Jedenfalls wurde ich ingame bald nur noch "Morfel" genannt.

Und da ich es gerne hab, wenn man auf den ersten Blick sieht, welchem Main der Twink gehört,
gibt es mittlerweile den Hexer "Morfelrios" und nen DK "Morfelsdk"

Da die Worgen so flauschig sind (It´s so fluffy im gonna die)
wird der entweder "Morfell" oder "Morefell" getauft.


----------



## Famenio (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wollte bei meinem Main-Char eigentlich, 
das er ein Teil von mir hat.
Also beginnt er mit dem gleichen Buchstaben
wie auch mein Vorname.

Und dann hab ich an was episches Gedacht.
Irgendwie an die alte zeit, mit Mystik und so.
Und nach ein bisschen Buchstaben-Wirr-warr
ist dann nach geraumer Zeit (10 min glaube ich)

FAMENIO entstanden 

Keine Sonderzeichen oder son Schman,
denn sowas mag ich nicht, und andere brauchen
dann ewig bis sie dich in eine Gruppe laden, 
wenn du denen deinen Namen sagst und sie nicht anflüsterst...


----------



## Tomratz (6. Oktober 2010)

Meine ersten Chars haben ihre Namen über einen Namenseditor aus meinem RL-Namen bekommen.

So heisse ich auf Auenländisch eben Alcathion (ist n Mage, der auf 24 vor sich hingammelt und auf 
zwergisch Gimilzar (mein Retripala, der momentan feste Ruf für Mounts farmt).

Die Heilerin bekam ihren Namen entlehnt aus dem englischen (gorgeous) und heisst Gorgola.

Gorgola ist, wie ich festgestellt habe, ein seeeeeehr häufiger Name in WoW  

Dafür gibt es nur zwei Gimilzar, von denen ich der einzige auf 80 bin  

Und Alcathion ist der einzige Vertreter seines Namens


----------



## BossRulE (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Hexer Orlow ... durch nen Rapsong xD


----------



## Camthalionar (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei der erstellung meines Mainchars habe ich mich von Stargate inspirieren lassen. ( Vala Maldoran) 

Beim Twink bin ich ähnlich vorgegangen, nur war die Inspiration hier ein Roman Charakter ( Perry Rhodan, Ekatus Atimos)

Demzufolge tragen meine Chars die Namen Valania bzw Ekatina.


----------



## Parcibal (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
ich versuche immer mit dem namen eine schöne erinnerung zu verbinden.
Zb mein erstes char war ein pala und da musste irgentwas heiliges her und da ich zu der zeit viel gothic 1u. 2 gespielt hab, hab ich nen namen eines Paladins aus dem Spiel genommen.
Naja da ich aber nich genau wusste wie der name geschrieben wird hab ich ihn geschrieben wie ich dachte und nach 3 jahren hab ich festgestellt das ich den namen falsch geschriben hab xD, aber das war dann auch egal und es is ja ne lustige story.
mfg Parcibal


----------



## Metafari (6. Oktober 2010)

Metafari = mein allgemeiner Internetpsoidonym ^^ (schurke)
Scuarazula = Lied von Corvuscorax (Scarazula aber mit u hört sichs besser an) (DK)
Schandmaul = Nach der Band finde aber es passt auch sehr gut zu hexe ^^
Koshyn = Aus nem Buch, ich glaube das war "das schwert in der stille" (pala)
Tanaburs = Druide aus dem buch "der winterkönig" (druide)
Nesselbrand = der name is mir mal durch den kopf geschossen als ich mit lotro angefangen hab. (krieger)
Akuâ = Altgermanisch für Fluss (magier)
Echelon= englisch für "Kriegsbefehl" (jäger)
und achja für meinen Worgen hab ich den namen Chimera reserviert ^^


----------



## Irgen (6. Oktober 2010)

Der urprüngliche Name meines Charakters war "Irgendetwas" da mir auf Anhieb nix einfiel. Das passte allerdings weniger zum Todesritter und auf Dauer geht der Name einem auf die Nerven. Also hab ich einfach das "detwas" weggenommen und heraus kam: Irgen^^

Ach und mein winzig kleiner Magetwink heißt Fitzebohne weil n Kollege von mir mal nen Witz mit den Dingern gemacht hat.^^


----------



## Shaila (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Name meiner nachtelfischen Jägerin heißt "Shalandriya". Es ist ein Name elfischer Herkunft (Ja jetzt im Ernst) und ich fand ihn mehr als passend für meine Jägerin. Ich finde ihn sehr schön und man kann sich gut etwas darunter vorstellen. Ich halte nichts von so Namen wie "Holzstuhl".


----------



## Amraam (6. Oktober 2010)

als ich mich anmeldete, sas ich vor der charakter-liste

grübelte, wie ich meinen, sooo schön erstellten char nennen sollte...

alle namen waren schon vergeben...

es sollte kein "netter" name sein, das schrenkte die auswahl nochmehr ein.

iwan kamm ich auf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIM-120_AMRAAM

XD

ich geb zu , unkreativ, aber doch mitunter recht lustig.

(vor allem wenn man sich als mini-Illidan zwischendurch genauso Kamikaze haft verhält  )


----------



## Problembeere (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme gerne 'außergewöhnliche' Namen. Also nicht, dass der Name einzigartig sein muss um jeden Preis, aber so vermeide ich zum Beispiel die Endung -a bei weiblichen Charakteren, weil fast alle darauf enden und ich ein -i oder -u schöner finde. Wenn ich den Namen nicht selbst erfinde, dann nehme ich auch gerne Buchcharaktere, aber nur dann, wenn die originale Schreibweise noch frei ist. Von Sonderzeichen halte ich nicht viel.
Aus 'Schattenfall' sind zum Beispiel mein DK Esmi und mein Hexer Cnaiür entliehen.
Mein Main ist eine Schurkin namens Ashkuri habe ich aus meiner Phantasie benannt und es gibt davon auch nicht sehr viele im Arsenal, habe aber trotzdem später festgestellt, dass es ein indischer Nachname ist ^^ so viel also zur 'Einzigartigkeit' selbst ausgedachter Namen.
Bei meinem RP-Chara habe ich besonders darauf geachtet, dass der Name zur Rasse passt und dementsprechend heißt meine Draenei Zindri


----------



## bärkatzeeule (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab nen unholy dk mit dem namen darcshadow und hab den namen ausgesuchz weil das einfach zu nem unholy dk passt.
darc wegen unholy und shadow wegen dem schnellen tod den ich meinen gegnern bescher .

dann hab ich noch nen hunter auf 40 mit dem namen barradur, weil ich da grad herrder ringe gelesen hab und da hab ich einfach nen coolen namen brauchte.

und ich hab mal nen char gehabt der rajjax ( mein server ) hiess.

also ich mag mweine namen


----------



## Flowersun (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab nen Hang zu Nahrungsmitteln....   Mein Magier heist Grapefruyt weil ich als ich den erstellt hab eine gegessen hab xD Mein Priester heist Keksii weil... naja... jeder mag doch Kekse  

Ich lass mir da immer alles an Nahrungsmitteln durch den Kof gehen  

MfG Flowersun


----------



## Manaori (6. Oktober 2010)

Also... der Name für meinen Main, meine Priesterin, stand schon lange fest  Ich bin selber ein kleiner Schreiberling.. so... manchmal, und habe da irgendwann mal den Namen Manaori erfunden. (Wirklich erfunden. Es gibtz war mittlerweile Abwandlungen... aber ich war zuerst da xD) Ganz am Anfang gab es nur die Silbe nao, da hatte ich dann ein bisschen Brainstorming mit ner Freundin, und siehe da..  
Meine Paladina heißt Arâmi. Auch dieser Name war eigentlich selbst erfunden, nur gibts den, glaube ich schon  Passiert manchmal >.> Mir kam der Name ienfach so irgendwie... 
Rem ist meine Schamanin. Inspiriert durch den Manga Death Note *nuschel* Verdammt, ich fand den Namen einfach toll. xD


----------



## PuNkFaCe (6. Oktober 2010)

Dörte -- War unter Freunden immer nen lacher ...darum !


----------



## Manotis (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege mir einen Anfangsbuchstaben und gucke was gut klingt..


----------



## oens (6. Oktober 2010)

Môko (vor servertrans noch Moko welcher aber leider scheinbar von einem bankchar oder inaktiven char unter lvl 10 belegt ist) ist abgeleitet von muhkuh -> rindviech -> taure 
Shârku ist ein ork-krieger aus dem herr der ringe-universum (eigentlich Sharku aber der name war schon belegt)
Adun ist vielen evtl aus Starcraft bekannt und "passt" wie ich finde 

ansonsten habe ich auch einfach mal den klassennamen durch ein übersetzungstool laufen lassen...ein priestertwink nennt sich Imam und meine hexe Nekromantia


----------



## Pastilo (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mainchar heißt Prickelnd, auf den namen kam ich dadurch das gerade vor mir eine Flasche Wasser auf dem Schreibtisch lag wo Prickelnd draufstand ^^
Dann heißt noch ein Charakter Littlebuya, auf den namen kam ich glaub ich durch irgendeine Werbung, weiß ich aber nichtmehr genau ist lange her.
Dann hieß früher ein Charakter noch Barricade, den namen hab ich aus Transformers, von dem ist der Name mittlerweile aber geändert und durch ein Fantasy Namen aus dem Internet ersetzt worden.
Und noch vieles mehr aber keine lust mehr alles aufzuzählen, viele namen sind aber auch rein von mir erfunden einfach so durch Fantasie^^


----------



## Nomisno (6. Oktober 2010)

Verschieden...Bei meinem ersten Char habe ich mich einfach umgeschaut und eine Marke für CD-Rohlinge gesehen; Nun einfach einen Buchtsaben getauscht udn verbatix entstand.

Bei meinem Priester zB habe ich mich aufs lateinische berufen, wobei Adiutra sowas ähnliches wie Helferin heißen sollte  (ja, ich habe mir einen weiblichen Elf gemacht, ein mönnlicher pro server reicht xD)

Mein DK heißt Nomisno, wobei mein zweiter Vorname Simon ist; Rückwärts also Nomis. Das gefiel mir ganz gut, so habe ich ein anhängsel erfunden, und fertig war de rName 

Mein Schurke hat ein vollkommen lateinisches Wort, nämlich Vastator, ich fidne das klingt gut und passt auch (Zerstörer, Verwüster )

Auf den Namen meines Mages zB kam ich durch Gandalf in Herr der Ringe ~> Gandulf =)

Die restlichen Chars sind eig frei erfundenen Namen, wie mein Gehirn eben grade Vokale und Konsonanten aneinanderreihen wollte


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2010)

Hm, verschiedene Inspirationen...

Da wäre mein erster Char, meine Hexe, die mittlerweile zum Bankchar umfunktioniert wurde. Die heißt Inredhel, weil das der Name der weiblichen Hauptfigur un meiner Facharbeit in Englisch war und ich mir den Namen damals ausgedacht hab...

Mein Main, die Priesterin Ralisa, hatte irgendwie gar keine wirkliche Inspiration.. Ich hab überlegt und überlegt und Ralisa fand ich schön.

Meine Druidin heißt Vitáni, leider ist der ursprüngliche Name ohne Akzent vergeben, benannt nach Vitani aus König der Löwen 2. Mein Lieblingscharakter und ihr Dual Spec wird wohl mal Katze ^^

Meine Magierin heißt Alèssa. Benannt nach Alessa aus Silent Hill. Untote Feuermagierin eben. Fand ich sehr passend.

Dann hätt ich noch ne Jägerin namens Haruka, glaube da wissen auch einige, wer gemeint ist ^^

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir auf Allyseite eine Gnom-Magierin erstellt, die Pewpewmauzi heißt. Irgendwie fiel mir das ein und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich lieber Pewpewmauzi statt Alessa hochzocken soll 


Tante Edith sagt: Mir ist es wichtig, dass der Name zur Rasse UND zur Klasse passt. Wenn ich z.B. meine Priesterin mit Cataclysm zur Taurin machen würde, dann nie im Leben mit diesem Namen - Ralisa passt nicht zu einer Taurin. Ebensowenig wie Vitáni für mich zu einer Untoten passen würde oder Alèssa zu einer Trollin. Und Ralisa würde z.B. für mich auch nicht für eine Schurkin passen.

Und mein Worgenname ist auch schon reserviert, aber den verrat ich nicht


----------



## argannon (6. Oktober 2010)

argannon = ka war bei kumpel und hab in nem zwergenbuch geblättert und ein bisschen abgeändert
joël = meinem kleinen gnomen mage gab ich diesen namen zu ehre meines kleinen bruder
sumvei = ort in graubünden (CH) 

Mein kleiner bruder nannte seinen TAUREN druiden NMU sollte glaube ich ein muh werden


----------



## Staypuft (6. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und mein Worgenname ist auch schon reserviert, aber den verrat ich nicht




so lange es net sowas in der art is 

Worgenlatte
Volksworgen
Worgasmus
Worgenfreeman
Worgaholic
Worgcraft
Worgengrau
Worgina


----------



## Ijanto (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Main ist ein Schami der zuerst weiblich war mit dem Namen Viky....das gefiel mir irgndwann nicht mehr und ich taufte ihn Ijanto, der name ist abgeleitet von der Tv Serie Torchwood.
Mein Hexer Twink heißt Rylas der name kam durch Zufall, Pala Twink mit dem Namen Adria (von Stargate, = Orizi) ^^


----------



## Galvaras (6. Oktober 2010)

hn also mein Jäger heißt Fynryr. Drauf gekommen bin ich weil er eher ein einzelgänger werden sollte -> so kam ich auf einsamer wolf -> so kam ich zu Fenris -> so kam es zu Fynryr^^

mein Meele Name Galvaras da bin ich iwie mit meinem Kumpel drüber gestolpert..
Ich wollte einen Namen der gut klingt(musste dabei iwie immer an die stelle in Hdr 2 türme denken wo Haldir stirbt und Aragon so schön "Haaldir!" ruft..
nja iwie sind wir dann auf Galvaras gekommen weil man das "Gal" so schön ziehen kann...sozusagen "Gaalvaraas!"^^

mfg Gaaalvaraas l


----------



## ThunderSH24 (6. Oktober 2010)

Zethamy: "Ausgeliehen" aus dem EverQuest-Roman Wahrheit und Stahl.


----------



## Jihihad (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei meinem ersten Charnamen (Melokar, NE Druide) hab ich mich von nem Kumpel inspirieren lassen bzw. von einem Rollenspiel das wir mal gespielt haben.
Danach habe ich eigentlich immer nur überlegt, welchen Anfangsbuchstaben ich haben möchte, und den rest dann der Klasse/Rasse angepasst.
Mein letzter Char z.B. sollte mal mit "X" beginnen und ein Troll Priester sein. Rausgekommen ist Xanjin.
Oder auch mein Krieger Sandurius (NE) ist so entstanden...

Hauptsache der Name hört sich für mich gut an und ist nicht unpassend

Nicht die geilsten Namen, aber in Kombination gut sind auch mein Schurke Agonyon (Agony = Leid/Qual) und mein Pala Salvationus (Salvation = Erlösung/Rettung) die ich per dualboxing gelevelt hab.


----------



## Shenoz (6. Oktober 2010)

hab für meinen ersten char einfacah mal ein S eingetippt. und henoz hab ich irgendwie ausm unterbewusstsein dazu generiert. Mittlerweile gefällt mir der name aber irgendwie nicht mehr.

für meinen 2. char, der eigentlich mein liebster ist, hab ich nen super mega coolen namen... naja ich hatte grade ne cola getrunken, da fiel die wahl nicht schwer. Coke sollte es sein^^


----------



## ThoWeib (6. Oktober 2010)

Meine Inspirationen sind divers...

- Namen nie gespielter Pen'n'Paper-Charaktere

- Verballhornungen medizinischer oder naturwissenschaftlicher Begriffe (speziell für Blutelfen habe ich einen großen Fundus... )

- Namen, die Programm sind, d.h. der Name beschreibt den Zweck des Charakters, wobei "Bânkmèíst0r" und Konsorten nicht gemeint sind

- klingende Silbenfolgen

- Ein-Wort-Zitate (Begriffe, die man kennt ("man"="ich" );das plane ich für meine Cataclysm-Twinks

Und das beinhaltet bis jetzt nur Charaktere, die's schon gibt, bzw. die ich fest einplane. Welche Ideen ich noch kriege, wage ich nicht abzusehen.


----------



## Poseidoom (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Schurke heißt Senira. Auf diesen namen bin ich gekommen - und das ist kein Scherz - als ich kurz beim Schalten irgentsoeine Soap sah. Da hieß wer 'Anna-Lena'. Aus diesen namen und den Namen der Magierin eines Kumpels ist er dann entstanden.

Mein Schamane heißt Voshari. Das war so ein Gehirnzufallsgenerierter Name und er gefiel mir.

Mein Krieger heißt Recundis. Den Namen hab ich von einem Rüstungsset von dem Spiel 'Sacred' (Trutzburg der Recundis).. vielleicht kennt das ja jemand.

Und mein Paladin heißt Alendras, das war, wie der Name von meinem Schamanen auch ein zufällig zusammengestellter Name, der mir auf einmal in den Sinn kam.


----------



## muddle (6. Oktober 2010)

Mit namen habe ich schon immer Probleme gehabt.
Mein Main hat also nen namen aus nem buch gekriegt: Bartimäus und weil es den namen schon gab gabs hässlige ^`´ drüber...

Danach waren meine namen nen bissle besser.

Aber mein Lieblingsname ist immernoch Schlaf.
Kling komisch ist aber so. Nen Freund und ich wollten nämlich mal zusammen 2 chars lvleln, die sollten dann natürlich auhc nen Doppelnamen haben. Nach meheren Namen die alle schon vergeben waren kamen wir dann auf die idee: (es war schon ziemlich spät in der nacht) und nannten unsere Charaktere SchlafTablette.
er nannte sein Krieger Tablette und ich meine Priesterin Schlaf...
Ja das war ne schöne zeit als wir zwei auf lvl 14 das bg gerockt haben.


----------



## Floschl (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß viele findens bescheuert, aber ich steh auf Wortwitze und wenn der Name etwas mit der Klasse/Skillung zu tun hat.


Ich wollte immer einen Bärentank... also "Rhabarbär", Mischung aus Pflanze (wegen Druide/Taure) und Bär

Meine Elementar-Schamanin heißt "Elektrizia"... Patrizia und Strom...

Mein Lieblingsname ist jedoch noch immer "Beulenpest" für meinen untoten Hexer.

Bin schon am überlegen wie ich meinen Mage Goblin nennen werde  evtl ja Brennfrosch oder Arkaninchen.... irgendwas blödes werd ich schon finden.

In Lotro halt ich mich eher an Lateinische Begriffe, das klingt meist recht gut. Fulgorin als Runenbewahrer und Patrona als Wächterin


----------



## Luc - (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse einfach meine Fantasie spielen, da kommen dann so Namen raus wie:

- Veroth
- Sezuad
- Sezulad
- Ziceeth
- Theeroa

Naja, mir gefallen sie...halbwegs :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Nanojason92 (6. Oktober 2010)

also ich finde sone gammelnamen wie "Allikiller", "Masterhero" und so total unpassend, sollten schon RP namen sein^^
und ich schreibe meine namen per zufall, ich tippe irgendwelche buchstaben ein, aber dass der name noch aussprechbar ist. und zu 99% ist der name nicht besetzt^^


----------



## coolden (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn mir mal kein name einfällt dan gucke ich so was bei mir rumliegt und dan nehmen ich davon ein namen zb von Medizin ein char heisst Thyro hab den namen von ein medikament namens L-*Thyro*xin


----------



## Enkallus (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein erster char name enstand auf ner Lan da hies es komm fang auch mit wow an und dann lagen da die trading game karten rum und ein held (war glaub ich nen held kenn mich da net aus) hies Enkallus und seit dem änder ich den namen für twinks immer nen bissl ab Enkullos usw usw^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (6. Oktober 2010)

Also vorweg möchte ich sagen dass ich NICHT auf einem RP-Server spiele aber ich schon finde dass es einfach besser klingt wenn man mit nem RP-Namen rum rennt also ich spiele ausschließlich Blutelfen^^ und wenn ich Ally spiel dann NAchtelfen xD ( man merkt dass ich Elfen mag ;D ) und daran orientieren sich immer meine Namen manchma nehm ich auch Namen die ich in einem WoW-Buch oder so gelesen hab.... also nicht dass ihr denkt ich bin voll der Freak oder so ich hab eig nur den Krieg der Ahnen gelesen^^ naja da hab ich z.B. einen Koltharius genannt mein Main heißt Elvaras usw... ich denke dabei immer an einen edlen Elfen ;D einen Troll würde ich z.B. Mumbaya oder so nennen^^


----------



## Xevious (6. Oktober 2010)

Der Name meines Mains kommt von einem Uralt-Flugzeug-Shooter fürs (glaub) C64 ^^, er heißt Xevious ;D Xevious hat mir gut gefallen, hinzu kommt dass der Nick bisher nirgends vergeben war ^^

Meine beiden Twinks heißen Lionora sowie Tearina, beides ausgedacht.... Jedoch brauche ich für die Namensfindung oft verdammt viel Zeit


----------



## KimbXXli (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe meinen char nach meiner süßen benannt


----------



## bingobingo (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine namen meist aus fantasy romanen ^^wie sinthoras aus die zwerge da hab ich sinthoras weiblich gemacht und tadaa sinthas wurde geboren^^


----------



## madmurdock (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir sinds 100% selbst ausgedachte Namen (Bis auf meinen Nickname hier im Forum, den ich aber nun schon weit ueber 10 Jahre nutze, quasi seit der ersten Lan  ).

Die Entstehung von meinen Charnamen ist also immer unterschiedlich und hat diverse Urspruenge.


----------



## The Real Diablo (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse mich von der Welt J.R.R. Tolkiens inspirieren. Da nehme ich ein paar Namen die fallen, ändere die ein bisschen um, füge noch ein paar Akzente rein und tadaa, ich habe nen neune Charnamen.

Beispiel:  Radagastion (in WOW ein Druide) -> Radagast ein weiterer Zauberer neben Gandalf und Saruman, der mit Tieren zu tun hat.

               Dúnadion (in WOW ein Jäger)  ->  Dunadan: Waldläufer wie Aragorn.




Die Namen müssen natürlicher jeweils zur Klasse passen und einen Zusammenhang im Tolkienuniversum haben.


----------



## muddle (6. Oktober 2010)

bingobingo schrieb:


> Ich hab meine namen meist aus fantasy romanen ^^wie sinthoras aus die zwerge da hab ich sinthoras weiblich gemacht und tadaa sinthas wurde geboren^^



Lol das sit geil den Namen habe ich meinen besten Freund vorgeschlagen, seitdem heißt sein Mage (auch sein Main) Sînthoras^^


----------



## Sarvan (6. Oktober 2010)

Würde mir Fantasynamen ausdenken, oder auch englische Wörter, die sich gut anhören und Sinn ergeben... Aber mach bitte keinen Namen mit einem "-lol" hinten dran. Bei mir landen solche am schnellsten auf der Ignorelist oder werden mit ihren 8 Zeilen Makros wegen Spamming gemeldet-basierend auf schlechten Erfahrungen ;D


----------



## Schromp (6. Oktober 2010)

Für meinen ersten Char habe ich mich von der Hamburger U-Bahnhaltestelle "Schlump" inspirieren lassen. Leider war auf meinem Realm der Name dann schon vergeben daher bin ich auf Schromp ausgewichen. ;P


----------



## Feldheld (6. Oktober 2010)

Held vom Erdbeerfeld -> Erdbeerfeldheld (zu lang für WoW) -> Feldheld.

Paßt zum Gnomentank.


----------



## Kuisito (6. Oktober 2010)

Mein Charakter Name bedeutet [gebratenes] Meerschweinchen in der Inka Sprache.

(War in Peru)


----------



## Headhunter94 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab so nen Pool an Namen die ich mir mal ausgedacht habe und nutze sie insofern sie denn zum Charakter/Klasse passen. Falls ich mal eine wirklich gute neue Idee für einen Namen habe notiere ich ihn mir oder eher noch ich erstelle einen Char mit dem Namen damit er mir nicht "geklaut" wird bzw. damit ich weiß ob er frei ist oder nicht.


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (6. Oktober 2010)

Also bei mir gibt es zwei Varianten für die Namenswahl. Erstere ist, ich denke mir den Namen komplett selber aus und verbinde Klasse/Rasse mit ihm. Chars die so ihren Namen von mir bekommen haben wären damit:
1. Meine Jägerin (: Ich hatte mal das Buch "Felis, Felis.." Es handelte von einem Kater.  Hmm, ich wollte schon immer nen Winterquellfrostsäbler... Jay so wurde aus Felis mal eben die Felia.^^ (Gibt es zwar ca. 120mal im Arsenal, aber ist mir wurscht, ich finde den Namen wirklich toll :>)
2. Meine Gammelpriesterin.  Hmm, okay sie soll heilen, Licht hat was mit heilen zu tun. Lumen (oder so ähnlich, mein Latein ist nicht grad das Beste^^) bedeutet Licht. Tada, Lumelle war geboren.
3. Meine (mittlerweile gelöschte) Druidin Kaileen. Ich weiß nicht, ich fand den Namen irgendwie elfisch.^^

Und wie erwähnt, Methode numero 2: Personen aus Büchern und Geschichte (: Da wären bei mir zum Bleistift:
Meine Schamanin (Twink, momentan 51). Ich bin ein wahnsinniger Westernfan. xD Meine liebsten Helden: Wyatt Earp und sein Freund Doc Holliday. Und da mir Holliday ein Tickchen lieber ist (nicht zuletzt dank Val Kilmer im Film "Tombstone" hrhr xD) gibt es seit dem Tag Holliday, die Draenei Schamanin. (:
Und zum zweiten meine Druidin(lvl 30). Vor ihrem Servertrans hieß die gute Hyzenthlay (ein seeehr schöner Name *_* Und ich musste ihn aufgeben Q_Q) und mittlerweile Fiver. Beide Namen sind aus meinem Lieblingsbuch. Watership Down - Unten am Fluss. *_*

Ich bin vllt eine kleine Copycat, aber ich finde, so kann ich meine Helden, Idole und Begleiter durch so manche durchgeweinte Lesestunde im Garten zumindest ein bisschen ehren und ihnen so irgendwie nahe sein.^^ Nennt mich krank aber ich finde es toll so.


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir n Programm runtergeladen..nennt sich WoW Name Generator oder so, das zeigt dir dann zu den Rassen passende Namen an^^Da klick ich so lang auf "generieren" bis mir ein Name gefällt, den wandle ich dann meistens noch n bissl um und tädäää ... schon war z.B. der Draenei Schamane Aslodan geboren ;DD


----------



## Kuisito (6. Oktober 2010)

Und nebenbei, 

meinen Namen gibt es nur einmal auf den gesamten offiziellen WoW Servern


----------



## Kiryo (6. Oktober 2010)

ich mach das immer total spontan und überleg da kaum was
ich analysiere nur kurz welche klasse, welche rasse und was da gut dazupassen würd
da ich auf einem RP-server zocke, find ich das der name "nachvollziehbar" klingen sollte
deswegen krieg ich auch jedesmal nen anfall, wenn mir auf nem rp-server ein name wie Shadowdeath (in versciedensten schreibweisen) und ähnliches übern weg läuft. da krieg ich sooooon hals, ey
mittlerweile bin ich da so konsequent, das ich keinem char mit so nem bekackten namen mehr helfe, das bedeutet: kein heal, kein buff, kein rezz, kein handel, keine arbeitsaufträge (auch wenn mir dabei gold flöten geht aber es geht hier ums prinzip)
so diese dermassen kitschigen abgeschauten namen ignorier ich bereits total: sephirot, legolas, gandalf, khorn, nurgle und so weiter

am liebsten würd ich alle diese namen sammeln und die GMs dazu zwingen die umzuändern

wozu spiel ich überhaupt auf nem rp-server?!? sicher nicht das mir während dem rp ein typ namens Kaffeetasse vor der nase rumspringt...

einmal, muss ich allerdings zugeben, hab ich nen namen abgeschaut: Schmendrick, ein untoter magier (ich fand den namen einfach irgendwie cool) und kaum ausm stargebiet kamm schon die erste meldung, was mir sehr gefallen hat. irgendjemand hat sofort gebrüllt: was für ein Zauberer! WAS FÜR EIN ZAUBERER!
wer den film kennt von dem ich rede, weiß was ich meine^^


----------



## Zhiala (6. Oktober 2010)

Belorana die Blutelf Paladina - der Name kommt von "Belore" das glaub ich Licht auf Thalassisch heißt (oder Sonne oder sowas^^)

Zhiala, Iruni, Raas, Jaxxo - Chars beim Pen&Paper rpg das ich nebenbei betreibe

Kleinesübel, Giftgrün, Staubfell - 2 Orks und ein Taure, nicht kreativ aber zumindest Akzentfrei 

Mojìto+Pitú sind zwei Trolldamen die beim Konsum ihrer Namensgeber entstanden sind an einem schönen Sommertag *an lecker Caipi erinner*


Das mag zwar nicht gerade eine Liste toller Namen sein aber ich hab noch ein paar auf Vorrat und die Schwestern Kahira und Namira warten nur darauf als körperlich schizophrene Worgen-Druiden loszulegen^^


----------



## moehrewinger (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie ich auf den aktuellen Namen Miacera gekommen bin, weiß ich gerade nicht, nur das die Leute ihn meistens falsch aussprechen. Gedacht von mir war das C eigentlich als scharfes ß oder wirkliches C. Die meisten die ich bisher getroffen habe sprechen es allerdings als K ala Tolkien.

Eine wirklich gute Quelle, die ich früher häufig benutzt habe sind Seiten für Babynamen. Man sucht sich vielleicht ein exotisches Herkunftsland aus und spielt noch ein bißchen an den Namen rum und fertisch.


z.b.

www.baby-vornamen.de


----------



## Trôublex (6. Oktober 2010)

ich lasse mich häufig von büchern inspirieren (vorzugsweise fantasy)
hat mir auch schon einige whispers eingebracht, da manche leute sofort erkennen, welches buch man gelesen hat


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin manchmal echt genervt wenn ich so Namen wie Stopschild, Gelbesaite oder Renederkiller (die Namen gibts echt) lese. Ich meine es ist ok wenn man halt nicht so viel Phantasi hat aber dafuer gibts doch Namensgenerator. Gut ich spiel auf keinem RP Server aber trotzdem machen solche Namen einfach die Atmosphaere kaputt. 

Ich persoenlich tippe auch einen Buchstaben und schau was bei rauskommt oder ich nehme auch gerne Namen aus den Buechern die ich so gelesen habe


----------



## Deis (6. Oktober 2010)

Alle meine Chars haben Namen entsprechend der Elemente im Periodensystem. Fuer den Paladin habe ich den Namen des Elements genommen welches am hellsten strahlt, fuer den Dudu den Namen des Elements welches mit am haertesten ist, fuer den Warrior den Namen derer Kupfersulfate da er zu Beginn seiner Karriere Bergbauer war ... und so weiter und so weiter.


----------



## Esda (7. Oktober 2010)

mein Main musste einfach meinen typischen Online-/Gamenick kriegen, den Rest suche ich meistens nach dem Buch aus, das grade lese.

Abgesehen von Trollnamen, die klassisch-Pratchett immer Stein- oder Edelsteinnamen bekommen.


----------



## Sinmia (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leutz,

so also ich möchte auch meinen Beitrag zu diesem Thread liefern.
Also die Namen meiner Mains sind eigentlich meist auch eher RP-lastig oder aber sollen halt wirklich passend zu einem RP-Game sein.


Allerdings habe ich mit meinem Kumpel mit dem ich zusammen WoW seit Ewigkeiten spiele auch schon 2 mal einen Namen gewählt der eher aus Spaß entstanden ist und zur Belustigung anderer Leute dienen soll.

Wer weiß ob einer von euch uns schonmal irgendwo gesehen hat 

Zum einem wäre da unser Erstlingswerk:
Remmí & Demmí ...ihres Zeichens beide Tauren Krieger...Remmí Stufe 70 BC ausgerüstet, und Demmí macht grad Winterschlaf xD

Und unserer zweiter Einfall:
Chùck & Norrìs ...2 Blutelf Paladine ...einer Heiler und einer Tank 


...das mit der Belustigung klappt, also auf die Kombo Remmí & Demmí haben wir schon soviele Reaktionen von Anderen bekommen dass ist meist sehr lustig 
...und auch bei Chùck & Norrìs hatten wir schon sehr lustige Leute in den Random Inis 


Also in dem Sinne seit kreativ und macht auch mal ein Späßchen 

Eure Sinmia   


PS: Was allerdings garnicht geht sind Leute die sich wie letztens gesehen als männlicher Blutelfpaladin "Intimbereich" nennen   
Tante Edit möchte noch dazu sagen dass wir auf dem KdV spielen (Kult der Verdammten)


----------



## Varagon (7. Oktober 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> Ob nun einfach 5 Minuten Brainstorming, richtige Anekdoten aus dem leben oder einen *Hang* zur Fantasywelt.



Genauso heißt mein Schurke *fg

Nein ich überlege und sehe mir die Dinge an die in meinen Zimmer stehen und bilde aus diesen Namen neue oder ich überlege was man mit einer Klasse verbindet z.b. Paladin > Licht.
Und auf Hang bin ich durch Karate Kid gekommen 


lg


----------



## Kerástin (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich Liebe meine Elfennamen wie Kerastin, Merrok, Aldriano, Melanthen....


----------



## Dalynéa (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bewundere ja alle, die nur n paar Sekunden für nen Namen brauchen. Ich brauch immer ewig dafür.
Benutz aber auch fast immer die Taktik, sich einen Anfangs- und einen Endbuchstaben auszudenken und das dazwischen auszufüllen und solang zu ändern bis der Name passt und verfügbar ist^^ Der letzte Buchstabe ist bei mir immer ein A oder ein Y das ist also einfach xD
Kommen dann Namen bei raus wie "Lumenia", "Khazira" "Leviyah" "Kilany" und so weiter  
Kann natürlich auch vorkommen dass ich die Namen einfach irgendwie im Hinterkopf hatte weil ich sie schonmal irgendwo gelesen/gehört hatte aber das war dann keine Absicht.

Nur 2 Ausnahmen gibts auf meinem Acc:
Hatte mal auf einem anderen Server einen Magier angefangen und wurde schon bis LvL 5 3 oder 4 mal mit "Heal!!1! angewhispert...
wobei ich bis heut nicht weiß was man machen muss um bis lvl 5 Heilung zu brauchen Oo
Der Magier wurde dann jedenfalls gelöscht und umgehend mit einem namens "Cantheal" ersetzt^^ Im Gegenzug hieß der Druide auf dem selben Server dann "Canheal" *gg*

Aber das warn die Ausnahmen

Gruß Daly


----------



## Tsujigiri (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse dabei meistens meiner kreativität freien lauf und ein ein char á la DmGpWn0r is dabei och nicht rausgekommen


----------



## chevron-9 (7. Oktober 2010)

Unterschiedlich... Mein Krieger(tank) heißt nach einer Figur aus einem Denzel Washington Film, mein Jäger nach einem Bösewicht aus einem Nicolas Cage Film... Meine (Heil)Priesterin heißt Firstaid (.. Ersthelferin halt) und mein (Orc) Schurke heißt ... Orco.... xD (Figur aus Masters of the Universe, falls das noch wer kennt) ... Mein Todesritter heißt Hendix einfach weil ich die Musik mag und mein Pala(tank) heißt Rhino weil mir nix anderes einfiel (seither werd ich gern mal in der Gilde als Rhinowürstchen verschriehen, hab ich mir vorher nicht überlegt ;-) - war eigentlich eine Anlehnung an einen ECW Wrestler seinerzeit. Meine Magierin hieß mal MightyMolly (Anlehnung an eine damalige WWF Figur) wurde nun verschiedentlich getranst und heißt nun Synergy.... Fiktiver Name den eine Freundin vergeben hat.... Hm.. hab ich n char vergessen ? xD


----------



## MrHaNf (7. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst hab ich meine namen ernsthaft ausgesucht (eben auch 1. buchstaben und dann geschaut was richtung rp klingt) aber mittlerweile bin ich zu fun-namen übergegangen, meistens ausm dialekt, wie zB mein schurke : Saubeiddl oder mein priester: Kuttenbrunza


----------



## Piggy D. (7. Oktober 2010)

mein vor+nachname, da viele leute kein finnisch koennen, tun sich manche schwer 
maennliche chars werden mit dem namen meines freundes belegt 



chevron-9 schrieb:


> mein Pala(tank) heißt Rhino weil mir nix anderes einfiel (seither werd ich gern mal in der Gilde als Rhinowürstchen verschriehen, hab ich mir vorher nicht überlegt ;-) - war eigentlich eine Anlehnung an einen ECW Wrestler seinerzeit.



mit dem namen, kannst du deine twinks auch "Manbeast" "warmachine" oder "GOOOORE" nennen 
zum pala passen die 3 aber nicht :X


----------



## MiniMee (7. Oktober 2010)

Rasse 	Klasse Name

Baumschmuser Jäger	- Sablé da hab isch n bisschen gegoogelt der name gehörte einst "Vasall von richard lövenherz , und gouvanör von zypern "

Baumschmuser 	Druide - Alaar wer zu bc gespielt hat weis festung der stürme  der grooooße gelb leuchtende phönix


ich hab auch schon andere namen gesehen das zm bleistift, o saft, glühwyrm , zimtschnecke uvm


----------



## Azaron_ (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab bei meinem Namen auch immer wieder drauf los getippt bis ich mal einen Bruchteil hatte der mir gefällt und dann noch den Feinschliff verpasst. Das lustige ist das ich später durch eine Freundin erfahren hab das eine Mückenstichcreme genauso heißt wie mein Char 

Diese Nachmacher


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Oktober 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Und nebenbei,
> 
> meinen Namen gibt es nur einmal auf den gesamten offiziellen WoW Servern



nicht mehr lange


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe oft Namen von Bands genommen oder von irgendwelchen Filmen, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe. Meistens verändere ich die dann noch. Aber eigentlich kommt das immer von alleine.

Früher hatte ich viele Chars die Logas, Thalas usw hießen.  War halt die "Herr der Ringe" Zeit bei mir so.


----------



## !Albador! (7. Oktober 2010)

Auf unserem Telefon steht --> Onis Vox 200

Mein Bankchar heist Onivox ^^


----------



## Izara (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin bei meiner Hexe stundenlang (ja, war halt der erste Char ^^ ) durchs Web gesurft und hab nach einem Hexen-namen gesucht. Bis ich dann mal einen gefunden hab, den es auf Anub noch nicht gab... 

Meine Tank-Todesritterin hab ich einfach Smelaja genannt - heißt "Die Mutige" auf russisch ^^ Hatte bis dahin nur Stoffi gespielt und wollte mit ihr halt an der "Front" spielen. - gibts bisher auch nur 2 mal auf allen EU Servern und die gehören beide mir ^^ der DK und n mini-jäger auf nem anderen server ^^

Meine Jägerin hab ich dann Krümel genannt (auch auf russisch: Kroschka) und ihr Bär heißt Balu XD

Ansonsten hab ich noch nen Dudu, der Phönix heißt, weils irgendwie passte  Der Rest der Chars hat einfach Namen bekommen, die gut klangen - aber immernoch alles in dem Bereich Fantasy. Find sowas wie Salamischnitte, Tomate, Toastbrot etc abartig und unpassend  Würde ich niemals wählen, zumal das null zu WoW passt -.- Aber jedem das seine xD


----------



## Chillers (7. Oktober 2010)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> Zuerst hab ich meine namen ernsthaft ausgesucht (eben auch 1. buchstaben und dann geschaut was richtung rp klingt) aber mittlerweile bin ich zu fun-namen übergegangen, meistens ausm dialekt, wie zB mein schurke : Saubeiddl oder mein priester: Kuttenbrunza



Ich mach Namen, die wenn es geht, nur einmal existieren, damit beim posten nicht irgendwas versandet. Also Anaya (als Beispiel) *geht nicht*.

xyz oder imborroxxa auch nicht. 
Immer was lyrisches, tippen wir zum Beispiel N. Klasse Hexer. Nonfearatu (billig) oder Nostratamus.
So in etwa mache ich das.

Immer aus dem Bauch ´raus mit Bezug (und Unterwäsche!).


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein Nick hat ne längere Leidensgeschichte...

Es fing damals damit an, das ich plötzlich von nem kleinen Mädchen tatsächlich "du böse kleine Mietzekatze" genannt wurde.

Wir waren noch jung...

Aus der Mietzekatze wurde über die Zeit hinweg, da ich doch relativ tollpatschig agiere (nicht nur im RL, sondern auch in anderen Spielen...großes Chaos ist mein zweiter Vorname^^) die Doofkatze geboren.

Vor einigen Jahren implementierte unser Clanleader in Warcraft 3 schließlich einen Quizbot mit zwischenzeitlich ÜBER 6000 Fragen und knapp 50 Usern in unserem Clan Channel.

Während der Wartezeiten fingen wir an, halt zu quizzen.

Man kannte mit der Zeit immer mehr Fragen (anfangs waren es nur 100 verschiedene, dann mal 500, dann mal 1000, 3000 und irgendwann die 6000^^) und durch ein angesetztes Ranking gab es verschiedene Quizvolumes und ein "FREAK"-Ranking.

Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Im Freakbereich (alle Volumes addiert) gab es ein Wettrennen zwischen mir, einem anderen Clanmember und einem außenstehenden, der nichts zu tun hatte.
Es startete mit ca 480:490 Punkten ging irgendwann in den 1337er Bereich, wo zumindest ich dann verhaarte, ging bis hoch zu 2000, irgendwann 3000 und auf der ewigen Bestenliste habe ich immer noch den 2. Platz nach einigen Jahren mit ÜBER 10000 beantworteten Fragen (zuerst beantwortet  ).

Mit dabei waren solche netten Fragen wie der lateinische Name des "Goldfisches" (Carassius Auratus Auratus) und ähnliches Gesocks.

Mit der Zeit wurde ich immer häufiger von Außenstehenden, die mich noch nicht kannten, für einen Antwortbot hielten als Cheater beschimpft...Von der Gilde kam irgendwann ein "Dr. Doofus", wodurch ich schlußendlich als Doofus, meinem aktuellem Nick hier gelandet bin.

Erwähnenswert ist dabei, das ich durch den Quizbot den verrücktesten Scheiß gelernt habe und gerade die abstrusesten Sachen plötzlich weiß, obwohl ich nichtmal sagen kann, wo auf der Weltkarte XX liegt. Komischerweise kann ich die meisten 1.000.000-Fragen bei WWM beantworten xD

Man vermiss ich die Zeiten, wo man aufgrund der ersten Reihe "-a--s--- --r---- -u------" noch die Antwort sofort eintippen konnte, obwohl man nichtmal die Frage kannte...Meine Tippgeschwindigkeit ist in den Jahren von ca. 50 pro Minute auf mein Toplevel 450 Anschläge gestiegen!!


----------



## Anusanna (8. Oktober 2010)

Meinen allerersten Char, kurz nach WoW Release habe ich Rosettchen genannt. Komischerweise ist der Name bei Spaßresistentgeskillten Spielern oft negativ aufgestoßen.
Nachdem der dann 60 war, habe ich einen Druiden auf einem anderen Server angefangen. Blümchenserver waren mir zu langweilig. Sie hieß dann Anusanna. Der fetzt noch heute!
Seitdem heissen alle meine Chars irgendwie Anna. Maryuanna, Tanteanna, Bananna, Annanas.
Bei der Namenssuche ist es mein Ziel einen Namen zu finden, der in Erinnerung bleibt. Außerdem sind mir Rollenspielnamen zu langweilig.


----------

